# St George Island



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

I spent the past weekend fishing the bay side of St George Island, Fl. - Had a good couple days catching trout, and a couple flounder, a few small reds and some ladyfish. Unfortunately, the camera broke just after the flounder pic was taken.  Also included one of all my girls!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice trout and flounder!  Geez...5 girls?!  You are so outnumbered I'm surprised you ever get to fish at all. ;D


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> Nice trout and flounder!   Geez...5 girls?!   You are so outnumbered I'm surprised you ever ge to fish at all.  ;D


Yes - majority rules in our house!  Luckily my wife (center) really supports my fishing/boating hobby. Plus it makes for some great family time.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

How was the water clarity?


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> How was the water clarity?


It was moderate to good - Not bad at all.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice work-both fishing and family.

I really like the color of that boat.


----------

